# Unbalanced load



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a call to a house today that had had a tree fall on the high voltage poco line last week. When I got there I noticed some obvious issues. It is a single phase main on the pole (it is a farm install) and it was burnt up, so replaced that. Noticed a old AC disconnect box on the side of the house opened it up and there was some split bolts in there. The nuetral split bolt was busted and nothing but tape holding the wires together. Fixed that. The main like I said is on the pole next to the meter with a 3 wire underground going to the house panel probably 100 ft away (very undersized #6 aluminum and obviously missing a wire) At the main next to the meter all is good. Voltage is nicely balanced, inside the house panel is another story. With the main off all is good but once I even put 1 breaker load to it it starts to get goofy. There is no rhyme or reason that I can find it doesn't matter if I stick to just turning on breakers on one leg it still goes haywire. 
I am leaning towards the underground having a nick in it and causing this unbalanced situation. Any advice guys? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Open neutral all day long.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Open neutral all day long.


I thought that first to but it is this way on all breakers not just one. Hard to believe all of the circuits lost a nuetral at once. This is why I am leaning towards the underground.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Open neutral in the ug feed. 

Is it direct buried?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes it is. I just wanted some other opinions. The really weird thing is I was the 3rd sparky there. That really makes me feel like I am missing something. They probably just didn't want the job I guess.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

You have probably already checked it but maybe one of the other two hacks before you crossed the line and neutral inside. Just a thought before you go digging up the underground.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The fact you said voltage is fine at the pole and then not at the house when you load it pretty much 100% points to a neutral issue on the UG feeder like Walker said. Assuming when you say the the readings get goofy you mean something like one phase goes up one phase goes down.?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Most likely the neutral is corroded and broken off under ground. I get a couple calls like this every year because people are too cheap to put the wire in conduit for protection. This would be a good time to upgrade the size wire and put it in conduit this time.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

just put a temporary neutral wire between pole and house and you will see if everything goes back to normal


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

What everyone said and this is a great idea:



oliquir said:


> just put a temporary neutral wire between pole and house and you will see if everything goes back to normal


It will be fast and tell you for sure the neutral is bad. You don't even need to use a full-size wire, a #12 or #10 (Loading with only one or two circuits) will give you the answer.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Or ..... just shut off all the breakers on of the legs, it does not matter which leg.

With only single pole breakers of one leg turned on if the neutral is bad you will not get 120 to any of the loads that are on.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

You may have a neutral that is almost broken i have had this happen and it is simple to check voltage at the outside main and then at the panel you will probably see a difference I was showing 124V at the pole but 108V at the panel. 

When we dug up the service it was in pipe and someone had not pushed the PVC together and it settled finally cutting into the neutral it was badly corrodid and was just had a few strands still connected.


----------

